# Help on a broken reel seat



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't do much rod making except for putting guides on a rod But I bought a surf rod I got this 10 ft combo okuma rod and reel at one of the local tackle shops in Maryland, if you guys know what I'm talking about check out this link. I'd appreciate what you would recommend.


http://www.oysterbaytackle.com/combos.asp


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you asking about recommending a rod or how to fix the reel seat?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I need to fix the reel seat.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If it's a 2 piece rod, it may be worth it to strip the one guide that's on the butt end of the rod, put the new seat on, and rewrap the guide. I use a dremel to cut off old seats, but it takes me a while because I go very slowly to avoid hitting the blank. I'm assuming the rod has EVA grips, and they're a serious pain the butt to remove from factory rods. I HATE removing them. You could also cut the old seat off and wrap on a Fuji plate seat.


----------

